# Magnetic Refrigerator Lights (LEDs)



## Alloy Addict (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.instructables.com/ex/i/E63A7FFC0A611029BC4A001143E7E506/?ALLSTEPS

I wasn't really sure where to post this, but since this isn't a flashlight I'll put it here.

I like the idea of this but it seems like a lot of work for a novelty. Besides my wife would kick me out of the house if I did that to the fridge.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 24, 2006)

That's interesting. Some people I know of are very territorial regarding their refrigerator's exterior surface.

This "novelty" item reminds me of that light for the toilet seat. Whe the seat is "up," it shoots a bulls-eye beam into the bowl. When the seat is "down," there's a colored glow. . .Don't remember the colors of the light though. :thinking:

Enjoy!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 24, 2006)

This reminds me of Lite-Brite boards.


----------



## photorob (Mar 24, 2006)

I want it


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 25, 2006)

CHC,
I know someone who is very territorial about the fridge exterior.  Painting part of the freezer door with conductive paint would not go over well at all.

I've seen those toilet targets. I think the light is green when the seat is up and red when down, but I'm not sure. Why is it that seat down is the "right" position, but seat up is "wrong"? My wife and I worked it out by closing the lid when not in use. It keeps the dog and cats out of the toilet anyway. I might need one of those lights anyway. 

PhotonWrangler,
LiteBrite is the first thing I thought of too. It's a mighty expensive one though, especially if you factor the cost of the refrigerator in.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Paul, a.k.a. Alloy Addict!

Yeah! My sis is "territorial" about her refrigerator! Can't put anything on it without her knowing and why. :huh:

And those toilet target lights are something. Don't have to have any light on, maybe a smallish low LED light for that just in case scenario when going to the bathroom late at night.

Enjoy!


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 26, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having one of those LED message panels mounted on the refrigerator, or somewhere in the house, especially if it was very simple to change the message. It would be a fun way to leave a note for someone.

I know they are available, but that wouldn't go over to well either. My wife is very understanding about my interests, but only as long as they stay in the office or basement.  She has the back room full of sewing machines, fabric, and purses she's made, so it all balances out.


----------

